# Switch back to old preschool?



## Butterfly07

For our daughter’s first year of preschool we were on the waitlist for our first choice preschool, so we went to our 2nd choice instead. When our first choice said they’d accept us for year 2 and 3, though, we said yes. When we told the current school we were leaving after year 1 they seemed disappointed saying our daughter adjusted well and was well liked by students and staff. We had no idea (and this was towards the end of the school year that they said this). We still decided to move on since first choice school had a better kindergarten prep program and shorter drive. 
Now we are about 5 months into the new school. Overall she seems happy and I’ve gotten positive responses from staff on her adjusting and playing well with others. We just had a conference with the head teacher, though, and she says my daughter plays one on one about 60% of the time and by herself the rest of the time. She said she doesn’t have strong friendships compared to others and is a bit shy. Generally when I walk into class she seems to interact with others and based on what I’ve heard from other staff during the year, I was shocked and confused. The first school never mentioned her being shy—if anything they said she had a lot of spark—although it’s possible they just didn’t mention it. I did see her playing alone and in groups at the first school, but I still considered her outgoing. I’ve asked my daughter and she said she likes the kids in both schools, but likes the first school more.

I’m feeling so conflicted. Should I just help her adjust better with play dates at the current school and stick it out? Or if my daughter likes the other school better is it weird to switch back at this point? If we switch back it would be for the remaining 4 months of this school year plus one more full year in the Fall. Switching back has its risks that the kids are now older and dynamics change, so it may not be as wonderful as she remembers. Or do I work to make the current school more enjoyable for her? I’m really torn and want to make the right choice for my daughter. On the one hand, we like the current school’s program more, so should we work on our daughter liking it more and hope our efforts turn out well? Or do I listen to her and let her switch back with there always being the risk of it not being perfect either?


----------



## OpenmindedMom

Butterfly07 said:


> For our daughter's first year of preschool we were on the waitlist for our first choice preschool, so we went to our 2nd choice instead. When our first choice said they'd accept us for year 2 and 3, though, we said yes. When we told the current school we were leaving after year 1 they seemed disappointed saying our daughter adjusted well and was well liked by students and staff. We had no idea (and this was towards the end of the school year that they said this). We still decided to move on since first choice school had a better kindergarten prep program and shorter drive.
> Now we are about 5 months into the new school. Overall she seems happy and I've gotten positive responses from staff on her adjusting and playing well with others. We just had a conference with the head teacher, though, and she says my daughter plays one on one about 60% of the time and by herself the rest of the time. She said she doesn't have strong friendships compared to others and is a bit shy. Generally when I walk into class she seems to interact with others and based on what I've heard from other staff during the year, I was shocked and confused. The first school never mentioned her being shy-if anything they said she had a lot of spark-although it's possible they just didn't mention it. I did see her playing alone and in groups at the first school, but I still considered her outgoing. I've asked my daughter and she said she likes the kids in both schools, but likes the first school more.
> 
> I'm feeling so conflicted. Should I just help her adjust better with play dates at the current school and stick it out? Or if my daughter likes the other school better is it weird to switch back at this point? If we switch back it would be for the remaining 4 months of this school year plus one more full year in the Fall. Switching back has its risks that the kids are now older and dynamics change, so it may not be as wonderful as she remembers. Or do I work to make the current school more enjoyable for her? I'm really torn and want to make the right choice for my daughter. On the one hand, we like the current school's program more, so should we work on our daughter liking it more and hope our efforts turn out well? Or do I listen to her and let her switch back with there always being the risk of it not being perfect either?


Is she the youngest in the new school, as compared to the first? I don't think being shy is a bad thing ... lots of internal processing and observation going on. What I hear tho is the second school doesn't 'see' her spark the way the first school did. I might follow the place thst can see her for who she is and what's special about her


----------



## alexthompson

Do what your heart tells you to do! Someone likes drawing lessons on the site, someone likes physical activity! And the decision is always for your child, you leash him slightly!


----------



## miguelangel

Good day! You have a very alarmed tone and I conclude that this problem is very acute for you now. And here's what I saw in your post: A) you like the program; B) your daughter seems happy to you. So this is great! Look, I was also worried about the place where my child would spend a lot of time. I don't know if Little Scholars Daycare is the best Kindergarten in Brooklyn. But I know that I really like it, my wife likes it and my daughter likes it too, and everyone is happy about it. In my opinion, this is the most important thing.


----------



## GregoryStellar

My wife decides where to go and how to develop my children! But you need to take into account the inclinations and addictions of the child! Some kid loves lessons on fixing browsers website or fixing printers, someone loves sports or other sports! My wife decides for the bank!


----------



## pupsbreeders

Maltipoo puppies for sale Known as a designer dog, these charming little pups are a fairly new breed.
Falling into the popular category of Poodle mixes, Maltipoos are a mix between the Maltese and the Poodle. 
With a small stature, a rounded head, and floppy ears, 
these dogs carry the appearance of a puppy for nearly their entire lives. 
Due to the naturally smaller stature of the Maltese,
the Maltipoos' Poodle parent will be one of the two smaller Poodle sizes (Toy or Miniature).









Maltipoo puppies for sale | Healthy & Up to date on all shots


Maltipoo puppies for sale from our home . We have Healthy Maltipoo puppies & Ready to join new homes. 1 Year Health Guarantee available




www.pupsbreeders.com


----------

